# Betta Photo of the Month Contest--October's winner



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it possible to see an enlarged photo of the winner somewhere? Could the winner post it here? 

Also is it possible for admin to start posting a thread with the vote totals and enlargements like they used to? Or at least the enlargements with the top 3 vote getters?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have the larger version of it. He's my boy. <3 The October winner right? 










You can also find it here on my DA account. ^^ http://treekami.deviantart.com/art/Get-my-good-side-405409845


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ooo yes! what a beaut, thanks.....admin used to post a thread of the contestants in larger photos after the monthly contest but no more:-(


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Aww I wonder why they stopped doing that? =/

and thanks. 8D


----------



## Bettasarebetta (Dec 21, 2013)

:welldone:


----------



## Weretarantula (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a gorgeous betta! A well deserved winner


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks =) he is my baby <3 I love MG colors <3


----------

